
How to decide if blockchain is right for your project - rb808
https://twitter.com/MalwareTechBlog/status/932649133256597505
======
nafizh
I didn't quite get it. Why the disdain towards using a new technology? As with
any new technology, people will use it where it is not needed. But even then
we will know what are its practical use cases and what are not.

~~~
jasonlaramburu
For people who have spent their work lives learning how to build and maintain
centralized systems, blockchain/decentralized systems can appear as an
existential threat. There is also just generally a lot of hype around
blockchain which many find frustrating.

